# How do your ears fare as a metal musician/ fan?



## JazzandMetal (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to be able to hear something when I get older. I have never been to a metal show, but at all the rock and pop shows I have been to the sound level is ridiculous, with the exception of a Beetles tribute band which was perfect (and in stereo!)

I am definitely wearing earplugs to any shows in the future. I play guitar and am probably going to start a band at some point, so what are some other strategies to help me preserve my hearing? 

Also, how healthy are the top bands' ears? I can't imagine they are that great, but I would like to hear everyone's input.


----------



## Dores (Jun 12, 2012)

Always use toilet paper in your ears.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jun 12, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> Always use toilet paper in your ears.



I did that once, I forget what for. Worked well.

Anybody tried those Hearos?


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

I wear the "christmas tree" style earplugs at shows and practices and they work great. Cuts out the harsh as fuck highs and clears it all up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 12, 2012)

Yup, hearos are cheap and solid. They kill a lot of highs though.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 12, 2012)

Another vote for Hearos.

I use the christmas tree ones and love them. They have another model that's all black and looks like a weird dildo for you ear. I've yet to try that one...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2012)

JazzandMetal said:


> I did that once, I forget what for. Worked well.
> 
> Anybody tried those Hearos?



I use the Hearos musician plugs and never get any ringing after concerts or band practices. and theyre only like $5. Cant be beat imo


----------



## Quitty (Jun 12, 2012)

Tried a multitude of plugs - all seem to kill a lot of highs, meaning i have to take 'em off at least during balance sessions.
My best solution so far is used in-ear headphones - found a non working pair, cut them and i've been using 'em for a year now. They don't seal completely, so you still get some highs through - they do let a bit more volume through, though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 13, 2012)

I wish my tinitus was at 440Hz so I could save money on tuners.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 13, 2012)

^ too true... 

Yeah, as it goes, by the time anyone gets any good at any field of music they're probably pretty deaf and have tinnitus. It's the nature of the beast.

Just going to concerts alone is enough, let alone being locked in a small room with a drummer for hours on end.

The main enemies are poor room acoustics, snares, cymbals and headphones.

Ear protection has the negative effect that drummers play louder, as they can't hear themselves so well, so when you setting up to rehearse get your levels before putting in your ear plugs. Resist changing levels 'til half time.

It won't work though, as everyone likes to be loud and the volume wars start. Best investment you can make is some fitted ear protection, or for rehearsals some ear defenders firing range / heavy machinist style.

If cost is a problem you can get the same design ear plugs which are marketed at musicians in a large supermarket of pharmacy, marketed as ear plugs for sleeping on planes and/or with snoring partners, for much less, so you can have enough for the back pocket of every pair of trousers you own so you always have them with you.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I wish my tinitus was at 440Hz so I could save money on tuners.



Good one! I got tinnitus from watching and listening to an Ipod classic for probably five hours a day. When I would go to bed, my ear were very loud. Now that the stupid thing broke and I sold it, my ears have recovered. 

I really feel like headphones are worse for my ears than any type of speaker. Something about the accented highs or inaccurate bass headphones have compared to speakers. 



Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> ^ too true...
> 
> Yeah, as it goes, by the time anyone gets any good at any field of music they're probably pretty deaf and have tinnitus. It's the nature of the beast.
> 
> ...





Thanks. I have a feeling you are right about professionals ears, but i am going to do my best to preserve my hearing. I practice my guitar pretty low, and hen I get into a band I am definitely look into hearing protection options.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 13, 2012)

I have tinnitus on my left ear AND partial deafness on the right one, for about 10 years now, so I'm already screwed. The only situation where I've worn earplugs is when I'm rehearsing and there's a 4x12 being used. It's really hard to convince a guitarist (me included) to turn it down when you half a VH4 and a half stack for example 

Regarding the healthy ears on top bands/players, I know that Paul Gilbert suffers from tinnitus and partial deafness in a very nasty and socially limiting way (he talked about it on an issue of PremierGuitar, maybe last year?). On the other hand, he wasn't actually complaining.

You kinda learn to live with it, sometimes I don't even hear the ringing.


----------



## skeels (Jun 13, 2012)

WHAT?!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 13, 2012)

Musician's earplugs at every single rehearsal and show, whether I'm in the band or the audience. I also wear them any time I am doing anything else loud like running a vacuum, mowing the lawn, using power tools. 

I kind of feel like I should be wearing them in any room that is crowded full of people like parties. Even when there is no music blasting, the sound of everyone trying to talk over everyone else is so fucking loud that my ears will ring for a couple days afterward. I was at a small apartment party awhile ago with no music playing at all and maybe 15 people attending and I still had to leave early with ringing ears.

I have no fucking clue how people can play in bands, go to concerts, go to sports events, go to clubs/parties, etc. without hearing protection and actually enjoy themselves. All I get is a headache and ringing ears.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2012)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I wish my tinitus was at 440Hz so I could save money on tuners.



Ba-zinga. 

Welcome, James, long time no see!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 13, 2012)

Hearos all the way. I wore some to a Skillet concert (which are ALWAYS insanely loud) and it actually helped me hear the music more.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 13, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> Always use toilet paper in your ears.



If that's the case,it scares me as to what I'm supposed to wipe with my earplugs...

Possible answers:


Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 13, 2012)

Etymotic ER20's. One of my better investments.


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 13, 2012)

i know its terrible for you but i never use earplugs, practice or live... which is terrible i know but i just love being able to hear EVERYTHING how it sounds, no muffle... im sure ill also love being deaf in a few years


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2012)

^
Dude, you don't "hear everything" without earplugs. You hear all the shit that makes it all sound like shit.


----------



## Dores (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll just nag some more about toilet paper. It cuts WAY less highs and mids than hearos or "construction site" earplugs. There are of course different types of paper out there, but just simply try some and experiment with the amount of paper you use. I personally use one half sheet of paper in each ear, and it works like a charm. Still too loud? Use more. Want less dampening? Use less.

I remember going to an Arch Enemy show a couple of years ago, and I got totally depressed because all I could hear was drums, vocals and some bass. Got rid of my hearos and finally gave toilet paper a go. BAM! Intantly better sound, and I could hear the guitars 10x better.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 13, 2012)

I won't even stay inside the venue now a days if I do not have earplugs in, for my first 2 years in a band, I did not wear anything, and seeing how Paul Gilbert lost a lot of his hearing, it made me protect mine all the time.

I use neon pink ones, they cut out a lot of the harsh sound and I drop one, I can find it really quick :B


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 13, 2012)

I hardly ever go to shows, and at home I like music/my own guitar playing loud but not deafening.

My hearing is fine.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ba-zinga.
> 
> Welcome, James, long time no see!


 been away for a while, too good to pass up though!


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 14, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> I'll just nag some more about toilet paper. It cuts WAY less highs and mids than hearos or "construction site" earplugs. There are of course different types of paper out there, but just simply try some and experiment with the amount of paper you use. I personally use one half sheet of paper in each ear, and it works like a charm. Still too loud? Use more. Want less dampening? Use less.
> 
> I remember going to an Arch Enemy show a couple of years ago, and I got totally depressed because all I could hear was drums, vocals and some bass. Got rid of my hearos and finally gave toilet paper a go. BAM! Intantly better sound, and I could hear the guitars 10x better.



They also don't attenuate the sound in the same way. They might sound better, but they are not nearly as effective at protecting your hearing.




SchecterWhore said:


> Etymotic ER20's. One of my better investments.



These are FAR better than the Hearos I find. More balanced attenuation.

I have a pair of these on my keyring at all times. I wear them in the pit at concerts always. If I'm performing it's either with IEMs or my custom moulded ear plugs. Same when I'm doing sound either FOH or on the monitor desk, but I always have the Etymotics with me just in case I forget the others.

My ears are my livelihood, I need to protect them even for the sake of my enjoyment.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 14, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Etymotic ER20's. One of my better investments.


 
These are what I've used for years as well. Best option under $150+ custom-made plugs.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 14, 2012)

I use these:

SureFire EarPro EP-3 Sonic Defenders® Earplugs

They are pretty awesome. 


I have very very. mild tinnitus very very rarely. Because I didn't use earplugs when I was younger and stupider. Also, ear buds. Worst type of headphones ever.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

FYI: The Hearos Hi-Fidelity musicians' earplugs (which I've been using since 2003) are actually repackaged Etymotic ER-20s. Vater also makes some similar plugs with swappable filters for different amounts of reduction. I have a couple pairs of each, as well as the "Rock-n-Roll" Hearos (the black buttplug-looking ones). The RnR ones are ok, but nowhere near as good as the HiFis or the Vaters...definitely better than the cheap foam ones, though!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 15, 2012)

I have custom molds with ER-15 in them right now. Best investment ever. Seriously! It's not that much money considering you will save your hearing. I also did a hearing test when I got my molds done and found out I'm doing pretty good still at 27!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 16, 2012)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> FYI: The Hearos Hi-Fidelity musicians' earplugs (which I've been using since 2003) are actually repackaged Etymotic ER-20s.



I had no idea. Thanks for the info. Price is about the same between the two, though. It seems that the Hearos Hi-Fi's are the equivalent of the large Etymotics. The Hi-Fi's for small ear canals would appear to be Etymotic's standard size. I've been using the larger size ER20's, but I recently ordered some of the smaller ones because I experience some slight discomfort after prolonged use and want to see if it has something to do with the size of the earplug.

Hands up if you've ever pulled out your earplugs and found a hunk of earwax the size of Rhode Island on them.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 16, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I had no idea. Thanks for the info. Price is about the same between the two, though. It seems that the Hearos Hi-Fi's are the equivalent of the large Etymotics. The Hi-Fi's for small ear canals would appear to be Etymotic's standard size. I've been using the larger size ER20's, but I recently ordered some of the smaller ones because I experience some slight discomfort after prolonged use and want to see if it has something to do with the size of the earplug.
> 
> Hands up if you've ever pulled out your earplugs and found a hunk of earwax the size of Rhode Island on them.



Puts hand up


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hand Up*


----------



## Strobe (Jun 16, 2012)

My ears are in great shape still (and I have to get them tested regularly for work). Band practice is typically in a storage space (relatively small room) - but I always wear earplugs at practice. When playing a show, I wear ear plugs about 2 out of 3 times. Most of the clubs I play are not particularly large, so we do our best to turn things down a bit so as not to make it a painful experience for the audience. As such, it's usually at a level well I feel comfortable playing without earplugs.

When I go to a metal show, I usually wish I had remembered my earplugs on the occasions I forget them. It's usually a lot louder than it needs to be. When I have them, it sounds different - but at least it's comfortable.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 16, 2012)

I had my wooley hat on at Download last week. Pulled it up to scratch my ear and noticed the sound was so much better. 

Note to self: Hats over ears dampen sound. 

On another note..custom ER fifteens are GREAT when travelling on planes. No noise, sleeping is easy!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 16, 2012)

wizbit81 said:


> I had my wooley hat on at Download last week. Pulled it up to scratch my ear and noticed the sound was so much better.
> 
> Note to self: Hats over ears dampen sound.
> 
> On another note..custom ER fifteens are GREAT when travelling on planes. No noise, sleeping is easy!


I wish I had my ER15 when I went to see van halen earlier this year... the crowd was louder than the band


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

My ears are good. I wear earplugs though


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 16, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Hands up if you've ever pulled out your earplugs and found a hunk of earwax the size of Rhode Island on them.



I thought that was considered part of the feature set.

Ear protection and a complementary canal scraping after every show


----------



## robare99 (Jun 18, 2012)

I see more and more people at shows with earplugs. I wear them if the levels warrant it, I wear them most of the time at shows.


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 19, 2012)

I never wear earplugs to metal shows and I've been to over 50 in small venues. My hearing is good, but my left ear is not as good as my right.


----------



## asher (Jun 19, 2012)

Picked up some Ety's after my right ear didn't stop ringing from Maiden for like.. 5 days. Except for the frequency that has never stopped ringing, since.

Tinnitus: catch it before it gets really bad, folks!

(though I will add that I'm still pretty lucky, as I think I've had some amount of it for a long time, but it's never been very bad.)


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 19, 2012)

The first proper gig I went to I didn't wear hearing protection. Was up the front the whole night. Had loud ringing ears for about 4 days and a background buzz for about 4 more days after that.

Now, I always wear at least those $2 plugs. Wore them when I saw Periphery/Tesseract last year and I heard everything fine and I was able to get to sleep that night without hearing noises in my head  Same story when I saw Meshuggah, stood right at the front, right in front of the PA and I was fine.

Moral of the story: something's better than nothing!

Also, get a sound meter app and see how loud your car stereo/speakers/headphones get. It'll be a rough estimate of how loud and for how long you can listen to it without getting damage.

Noise Exposure Limits


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 19, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> I never wear earplugs to metal shows and I've been to over 50 in small venues. My hearing is good, but my left ear is not as good as my right.



I think you might find that if you went to an Audiologist, when they tested your hearing it won't be in as good condition as you think.


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 19, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> I think you might find that if you went to an Audiologist, when they tested your hearing it won't be in as good condition as you think.


That's probably true, but I hear well enough I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 20, 2012)

Wear earplugs. *If you don't you're a fucking retard*. I didn't for 10 years. I was a fucking retard (who didn't have the internets to find out advice from).

The most annoying thing about my tinnitus is that each ear whistles at a different frequency. And it's *never *silent. And I can't hear peripheral conversations.

I can see a very grumpy old age coming up!


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 20, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> That's probably true, but I hear well enough I don't think it's a big deal.



You think you hear well because it's gradual... Like the analogy of if you drop a frog in boiling water it will jump out, but if you put it in the water THEN boil it, it won't realise.


----------



## BillNephew (Jun 20, 2012)

One show at the Machine Shop was enough to make me start wearing earplugs. My ears were ringing like a bell for 3 days straight. I normally just use roll-up foam earplugs because I can get them from my parents for free who work in GM plants. So the Hearos HiFi are actually a good investment? Yay or Nay?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2012)

BillNephew said:


> One show at the Machine Shop was enough to make me start wearing earplugs. My ears were ringing like a bell for 3 days straight. I normally just use roll-up foam earplugs because I can get them from my parents for free who work in GM plants. So the Hearos HiFi are actually a good investment? Yay or Nay?



Yay.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 21, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> You think you hear well because it's gradual... Like the analogy of if you drop a frog in boiling water it will jump out, but if you put it in the water THEN boil it, it won't realise.



Quoted for truth. Didn't notice it until 1st rehearsal with last band was physically painful. I'd been regularly (multiple times a week) clubbing & gigging for 10+ years without ear protection. Big "oh fuck" moment, that was, and for the last several years have been more careful but the damage was already done.


----------



## Deception (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone here who has tinnitus still go to metal gigs (with earplugs of course)?

I've had tinnitus for 4 months now, and there are a couple of unmissable gigs coming up in my area; having trouble deciding whether to go. I'd be standing as far back as possible and wearing earplugs, but I really don't want my tinnitus / hearing to get any worse.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 21, 2012)

With my earplugs in I can stand with my head next to the PA, you will be fine.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 21, 2012)

BillNephew said:


> One show at the Machine Shop was enough to make me start wearing earplugs. My ears were ringing like a bell for 3 days straight. I normally just use roll-up foam earplugs because I can get them from my parents for free who work in GM plants. So the Hearos HiFi are actually a good investment? Yay or Nay?



There is no comparison between proper musicians earplugs and the foam ones.

The foam just mutes and furry's everything up. The Hearo's attenuate the frequencies that are icepicking your eardrum, while leaving everything else relatively clear.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 21, 2012)

I use the alpine music safe pro earplugs. They come with 3 different attachments which alter the levels of attenuation and are the most comfortable I have tried. Come with a handy case too for attaching to a set of keys and as long as you clean them they last for years. Means they are with you no matter where you go. Since having them found them great for nightclubs and other places with loud music as well as gigs. Proper lifesaver at gigs though if you want to be near the front! Alpine MusicSafe Pro Earplugs | Sensorcom


----------



## Rustee (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had tinnitus all my life which kind of sucks. I think I'm getting treatment for it soon though.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 27, 2012)

For my first few shows, never work protection = ringing ears. Then I grew the fuck up fast and starting wearing them. My hearing is fine and I can actually enjoy the show without wondering if I am damaging my hearing


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes I do the classic, fingers in ear technique


----------



## mcd (Jul 1, 2012)

dude i work with explosives and my hearing sucks........wear ear plugs! And not those soft BS ear plugs, buy some 10 dollar surefire jobbers with extra plungers in them!


----------



## AlexEdwards (Jul 1, 2012)

Get yourself a pair of hearos and be done with it. Take care of your ears, you'll thank yourself in the long run


----------



## sage (Jul 1, 2012)

I never wear earplugs. I've tried all kinds, but I can't bond with 'em. At shows, I try to find a sweet spot in the room where I get the best sound without having my head in a speaker. My last hearing test was about 4 years ago and the results were shockingly good. 16 years (at the time) of rehearsing at least twice a week in bands with drummers and 4x12s and all that and no significant damage. Add to that about 4-500 live shows I've attended and 200+ shows I've played... I'm probably really lucky. There are far more "I went to one show and my ear never stopped ringing" stories than there are stories similar to mine. Now that I'm approaching 40, I'm gonna take another look into getting some nice, neutral plugs. 

Here's a funny observation though: I've noticed that most of the time when I see bands whose guitarists wear earplugs on stage, their stage volume is far too loud and their treble is cranked. Make sure your levels are set to a nice sound prior to snuffing everything out with the plugs.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 2, 2012)

I bet you at least 75% of them set their tone with their earplugs in. It's always in your best interest to set your stage volume according to what the soundguy says, and set tone without plugs in, and then put them in before your set.


----------



## BillNephew (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought the hearos hi-fi plugs and I have to say that they're the best $15 I've ever spent. I used to use nothing but the foam ones before I switched over, and the difference is like night and day how clear everything now is.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! I am going to get some hearos. 

Rock on!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I have no fucking clue how people can play in bands, go to concerts, go to sports events, go to clubs/parties, etc. without hearing protection and actually enjoy themselves. All I get is a headache and ringing ears.



Yeah I remember those days. If only i'd known. my high end hearing is gone. I wear earplugs to rehearsal and shows. I sometimes forget, but within about 10-20 minutes my ears begin to bleed and I remember them.

Also being that I can't afford musicians earplugs and have a knack for losing small objects I just buy the cheap black dildo shaped Heroes and they do a descent job.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2012)

My ears are pretty good. Some pattern damage from exposure on one ear, some high frequency loss from infection on another. All frequencies in 'good' hearing except for one on the right ear slightly below (had them tested at work recently as I work underground). 

I have been using ER-20s for years also. The practices I forgot them/before I got them likely contribute to my hearing damage significantly.


----------



## pentecost (Jul 10, 2012)

i was one of those stupid kids that blared his headphones on 11 wherever i went, miraculously haven't done any serious damage yet. kozee sound solutions does custom molded attenuators at a good price, i'm having them re-shell a set of UE triple fi 10's to use as in ear monitors. picking up a pair once i verify the fit on my IEM's.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Between the military and playing/being around metal for 26yrs, i have a constant ringing. No loss YET. I use xmas tree or hearos all the time now when at shows, some movie theaters, practice, etc. I have to protect what's left or it could go down hill from here. I suggest anyone in this industry do this same, especially before it gets damaging.


----------

